# Good News - Very Bad News



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Went to get a nail removed from my tyre this morning having decided not to remove it myself and find the tyre deflating. The guy jacks the car up brings out a selection of sockets, choses the correct one, connects up the air line undoes the first nut and then doesn't apply sufficient end force on the second one and the socket jumped, resulting in seven scratchesHe didn't even blink an eyelid.
Thankfully he didn't charge me when it turned out the nail hadn't punctured the tyre as is was only about 6mm long. 
I bit my lip as it was too late. better get some touch up paint!


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

i'd have pointed that out to him there and then and told him he was getting a bill. You went to him on the basis he knew what he was doing, clearly he didn't!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

So you let him off lightly


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

and you went to the trouble of Binning the "mc-guard" chocolate locking wheel nuts as well,, 
too right "no charge" for marking up your rim and pulling a small nail out


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

............get them to have it repaired,i would!!!!.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

More concerning than the scratches is how dirty that wheel is..... 

On a serious note definitely get them to repair it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

I've had wheels damaged by tyrefitters but they just said their terms and conditions, that I accepted by default, meant I didn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

MrPassat said:


> I've had wheels damaged by tyrefitters but they just said their terms and conditions, that I accepted by default, meant I didn't have a leg to stand on.


I would have tested that in a small claims court. You can't be expected to accept terms and conditions by default, especially if this indemnified any particular individual of acting with reasonable care. A court would have likely looked at the circumstances and asked if it was reasonable to expect that damage would be done in fitting the tyres.

You would likely have to prove that you could have got them fitted elsewhere without any damage being done.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

MrPassat said:


> I've had wheels damaged by tyrefitters but they just said their terms and conditions, that I accepted by default, meant I didn't have a leg to stand on.


Go to another tyre fitter, their terms are not law.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

ATS go round with you to mark any damage. If the wheels are spotless they come back spotless.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Whilst I’d be ****** off, talk from others on here of ‘they’d have to pay for it’ is totally OTT and unreasonable.

As you said, you didn’t say anything at the time. He charged you nothing, so in essence there is no ‘contract’ for works done.

Chalk it up to experience and make sure you say to people in future ‘I don’t want to sound rude mate but I’m really OCD. Can you guarantee you can do this without marking the car in any way?’. 99% of the population aren’t as anal as is lot on here.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

He probably thought, with wheels this dirty he isn't fussy a scratch or two won't make any difference.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Tykebike said:


> He probably thought, with wheels this dirty he isn't fussy a scratch or two won't make any difference.


🤣

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd take out a claim for compensation.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I guess your attitude towards this relates to your level of OCD. I myself would not allow this to become my problem, by putting a strategy in place beforehand.
Cleaning your wheels would allow for an inspection to agree the wheel condition before commencement of work.
Lift your game or put up with it.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Obviously I'm substandard so I'll take it on the chin just like your comment.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I’d be getting them to refurbish that:thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I recently had tyres fitted at Costco. I spoke to the fitter prior and explained that the wheels were immaculate and if he could be extremely careful when changing the tyres over. He then asked me to accompany him around each wheel inspecting for damage.

There were a few marks on the inside of the barrel from removing old wheel weights but I would rather have that that the face of the wheel scratched.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Why don't these monkeys use sockets with nylon/plastic ends.... freely available from any tool stockist!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2018)

You can bet that all the "sue the tyre fitter" folk...dont apply the same standards to their own work,that they expect from others.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Tykebike said:


> Obviously I'm substandard so I'll take it on the chin just like your comment.


Perhaps i should have not been so direct ! Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

aka.eric said:


> You can bet that all the "sue the tyre fitter" folk...dont apply the same standards to their own work,that they expect from others.


Exactly. All talk and no trousers. Costs more to take them to court than a refurb costs.

With no financial paper-trail of a transaction they are ******* in the wind.

We all have OCD to one extent or another but it doesn't devoid us of having basic manners and decency.

I drop my car off at the garage for it's service and they always comment that I'm the ONLY person they've ever known that doesn't want collection and drop off. My car is always immaculate when it goes in. I noticed a 'nick' on a wheeltrim after my last visit. Even I'm not sad enough to say 'could you ensure you don't mark these ****** wheeltrims?'

At least I know they had the wheels off (or strongly suspect they did?).


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like you're having a pop at lots of folks! I hope you are above reproach. 

Just a little bit too much generalisation going on there, I'm sure there are lots of people in those jobs who do a great job.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I’m sorry but if I went for a puncture repair or tyre change and came out with that I’d of gone nuts and demanded a repair. Removing a wheel doesn’t involve scratching the wheel if the right technique and care is applied. I’ve changed lots of tyres on cars and bikes (have always wondered how some people do it other than pure recklessness).

I’d of gone mad asked for some sort of compensation. If they sort it then all credit to them mistakes do happen. If they’d of turned around and said ‘no’ then named and shamed them over google reviews, Facebook etc. If they have any care for there company image they will respond with a resolution.


----------

